# Decided this morning to get into bow hunting



## PappyHoel (Sep 12, 2014)

I've decided to pick up bow hunting and I'm going to academy sports at lunch to pick out a bow.  What do y'all recommend?  I'm obviously new to this but I want to have the best chance at taking that nice 9pt I have on cam.  I don't want to spend a ton of money, no more than $250.  Is a PSE a good bow?  Do y'all use wooden or steel arrows?  I've got some old Easton arrows that my dad used in 1985 those would probably work, right?  What about BFO scent?  I heard that's good bow scent.  

Thanks in advance.  I can't wait till tomorrow morning slingin arrows sounds fun.


----------



## oops1 (Sep 12, 2014)

Go with the steel arras... Better penetration


----------



## Pneumothorax (Sep 12, 2014)

It IS fun!!  Welcome to the gang!!  Your dad's arrows will work just fine as long as they don't fall off at your draw length.  And if they do, just don't pull it back as far.

Any bow will work really so just get one you can afford.  The guys at Academy will probably try to help you pick one that "fits".  That's hogwash.  Bows are like guns - one size fits all pretty much.

Don't worry too much about broadheads either.  All hype.  A field point in the right spot will suffice.

Since you're new I wouldn't try to get too close to the deer.  Your scent and movement will spook them.  Keep your shots around 50-60 yards.  When your hunting skills increase, you can try to get in close.

And remember, the only thing that's guaranteed is that you won't stick that 9pt if your arrow never leaves the bow.  Don't sweat it if you don't get the perfect angle, distance, etc.  Just fling it at the first chance you get!  

Oh yeah, almost forgot, spray BFO on everything including the insides of your boots.  And sprinkle capfuls all around your stand every 15 minutes.  'Ol 9pt won't be able to resist.  Good luck!!


----------



## mickyu (Sep 12, 2014)

Pneumothorax said:


> It IS fun!!  Welcome to the gang!!  Your dad's arrows will work just fine as long as they don't fall off at your draw length.  And if they do, just don't pull it back as far.
> 
> Any bow will work really so just get one you can afford.  The guys at Academy will probably try to help you pick one that "fits".  That's hogwash.  Bows are like guns - one size fits all pretty much.
> 
> ...



^^^ This. Great advice. You might wanna break out the pie plate and practice a couple times before you go (just anything kinda close will work), you know just so you can say you did your part. Kill a biggun.


----------



## DirtyBird (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm gonna watch this thread like a hawk.  Gonna be hilarious!!  op2:


----------



## MCNASTY (Sep 12, 2014)

You may want to get them as close as possible for a high percentage shot so first thing in the morning about the break of day let out a longggggg grunt, then a snort wheeze followed by three or four sequences of rattles.....make sure to throw the occasional grunt in to make it sound real.  Every now and then just take your rattling horns and rake it up and down the tree and stand to make the most absolute noise possible to get the attention of bucks wayyyyy off.  If the bucks don't want to play go to the fawn in distress bleat.  Just stay with that and blow it really loud so those does on the neighbors property can hear you.  Sooner or later a big doe will come investigate more than likely, and will run over you so be prepared to shoot in self-defense.   

If that don't work I'd just give up for the day and go get a dump truck full of corn and go unload in a road somewhere so the deer have plenty of space to feed.  Then you'll be in business !!


----------



## Huntinfool (Sep 12, 2014)

ok....I'll be the first to bite. 

I'm living under the assumption that this is a joke based on the wooden arrow comment.  But....just in case it's not and in case someone is lurking that might really be thinking in this direction....

Please don't buy a bow today and go hunt deer with it tomorrow if you've never bow hunted in your life.  The best thing I could say about that decision is that it's irresponsible and I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## PappyHoel (Sep 12, 2014)

Thanks y'all on my way to academy.  Hope they have BFO there, it sounds like that will help a ton.


----------



## gamuddawg151 (Sep 12, 2014)

gonna get good


----------



## oops1 (Sep 12, 2014)

Ya gotta start somewhere


----------



## PappyHoel (Sep 12, 2014)

Huntinfool said:


> ok....I'll be the first to bite.
> 
> I'm living under the assumption that this is a joke based on the wooden arrow comment.  But....just in case it's not and in case someone is lurking that might really be thinking in this direction....
> 
> Please don't buy a bow today and go hunt deer with it tomorrow if you've never bow hunted in your life.  The best thing I could say about that decision is that it's irresponsible and I'll just leave it at that.



It's not like I won't practice tonight...  I've got some pie plates that I'm going to set up at 50-60 yards.  I will shoot a few and that should give me an idea.


----------



## Huntinfool (Sep 12, 2014)

I hear that if you actually DRINK the BFO, it works better.  Something about the sweat being a natural attractant.

You should try that.  You get used to the smell...don't worry.


----------



## Twinkie .308 (Sep 12, 2014)

I wouldn't listen to anybody on here.  They will steer you wrong so they have more deer to shoot at.  Anybody who knows anything can tell you crossbows are the way to go nowadays.  You should be able to find an excellent deal on Craigslist for $250.  I suggest Horton.  They are simply the fastest shooting most reliable xbows on the market and will probably be around forever.  Most of them come with scopes and can accurately and effectively kill deer at 100+ yards no problem.  Kill em, Kill em' all


----------



## hoppie (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## kiltman (Sep 12, 2014)

Don't bother with the buying a bow.  You can get an old stick on the way to your hunting area.  Tie some string on it and your ready to go.  Bring about 8 of your Dad's old metal arrows.  That way you'll have enough for two shots.  I learned this old trick back in indian county,  turn your bow sideways and put 3-4 arrows on the string.  It's like a spread shot from shotgun.  You can't miss.

  The BFO you should skip on your first trip.  You should get on a fitness program.  Then after your fit,  use the BFO.  You'll thank me later.  It's pretty tuff beating those bucks off you.


----------



## jj66 (Sep 12, 2014)

I would not hit the woods until you can pick off a at least two birds mid flight. Robin size or smaller is recommended. Just be kind enough to let your neighbors know when you get started so they can bring the kids and dogs inside and ask them to return any arrows they find in their yards.


----------



## peanutman04 (Sep 12, 2014)

Pappy, don't let them folks at academy try to talk you in to one of them high priced release's or sights. They are about useless. Instinktive shooting is far more accurate. You could also save a little money by not buying a rest either. You can hold the arrow with your finger.


----------



## J-Rod (Sep 12, 2014)

Pneumothorax said:


> It IS fun!!  Welcome to the gang!!  Your dad's arrows will work just fine as long as they don't fall off at your draw length.  And if they do, just don't pull it back as far.
> 
> Any bow will work really so just get one you can afford.  The guys at Academy will probably try to help you pick one that "fits".  That's hogwash.  Bows are like guns - one size fits all pretty much.
> 
> ...


So far you got the best one.


----------



## Pneumothorax (Sep 12, 2014)

J-Rod said:


> So far you got the best one.



Thanks man!  Makes me feel good to be able to help out a new guy.  Good for the sport I think.


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 12, 2014)

I'll rent you my bow so you can kill him tomorrow. Its done sighted in an all.


----------



## swampstalker24 (Sep 12, 2014)

Forget bow hunting, you seem like the type that would be more interested in ducks....  the guys in the waterfowl forum are very friendly to newbys like yourself and will be glad to help ya out!


----------



## lblanton1 (Sep 12, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> It's not like I won't practice tonight...  I've got some pie plates that I'm going to set up at 50-60 yards.  I will shoot a few and that should give me an idea.






Huntinfool said:


> I hear that if you actually DRINK the BFO, it works better.  Something about the sweat being a natural attractant.
> 
> You should try that.  You get used to the smell...don't worry.



This exchange was HILARIOUS, especially since Huntinfool tried to actually help out! HAHA this is good stuff, great comeback HF.

Pappy this is one of the better trolling threads i have ever seen if that gives you any satisfaction.


----------



## livetohunt (Sep 12, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> Thanks y'all on my way to academy.  Hope they have BFO there, it sounds like that will help a ton.



If you spray BFO on your boots, clothes, and hat the deer will follow you to the stand and you can make your first hunt a quick one..


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Sep 12, 2014)

Another pot stirring thread


----------



## watermedic (Sep 12, 2014)

No pot stirring

Just fun


----------



## lblanton1 (Sep 12, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> It's not like I won't practice tonight...  I've got some pie plates that I'm going to set up at 50-60 yards.  I will shoot a few and that should give me an idea.






Huntinfool said:


> I hear that if you actually DRINK the BFO, it works better.  Something about the sweat being a natural attractant.
> 
> You should try that.  You get used to the smell...don't worry.



This exchange was HILARIOUS, especially since Huntinfool tried to actually help out! HAHA this is good stuff, great comeback HF.

Pappy this is one of the better trolling threads i have ever seen if that gives you any satisfaction.


----------



## PappyHoel (Sep 12, 2014)

I got a PSE stinger at lunch.  The kid at academy sai I needed a sight and compensator.  It's all a little confusing.  He gave me some carbon arrows that seem a little long.  I figured I would saw them down later.  Also he said I needed field tips for practice.  Can I use those for hunting too?  I went with 250 grain tips.  Also I picked up some camo spandex shorts(it's gonna be hot tomorrow).  I'm not used to hunting in this hot weather.  

Thanks for all the great tips.  Getting excited!


----------



## dixiecutter (Sep 12, 2014)

honestly.....probly a little too late to get it all together before tomorrow morning. But you might be able to put together a spear hunt by then. Think they got them spears over at wal-mart. they're hard to find in there, but if you interview enough walmart associates, they'll take you strait to'em.


----------



## Randypoo6292 (Sep 12, 2014)

Best arrow head on the market bud!


----------



## Bama B (Sep 12, 2014)

You have to wait a few more weeks for that broadhead. Gun season and all. Another tip is climb as high as you can that way terminal velosity factors in. The trick is not to get the deer 20 or 30 yards from your stand but to the tree. This way when your straight above him you dont have to worry with ranging him. good luck


----------



## Brewskis (Sep 12, 2014)

Pneumothorax said:


> Don't worry too much about broadheads either.  All hype.  A field point in the right spot will suffice.





PappyHoel said:


> Also he said I needed field tips for practice.  Can I use those for hunting too?  I went with 250 grain tips.



I know this is a lot of info coming at you fast, but try to keep up.. 



PappyHoel said:


> Thanks y'all on my way to academy.  Hope they have BFO there, it sounds like that will help a ton.



I've seen tons of footage of it helping Bowanna. Have yet to see any footage of it not working.


----------



## PappyHoel (Sep 12, 2014)

Just got home.  Gonna practice for a few min then I should be ready.


----------



## Gerrik (Sep 12, 2014)

Forget academy. Find a flea market that carries those pistol crossbows. Easy to load & shoot. And you can practice in your house! And, you can even sorta slide it into a thigh holster. Won't that look cool? All the guys at the check-in station will take one look & let you have your pick of spots! They will know there's no way they can hang with ya. 

And BFO, psh, that's for noobs. And you're not a noob, you read some stuff online. That makes you an expert, right? So, what all the other experts on here do, they use corn oil to lube their crossbow limbs. Brings the does running, and we all know the bucks follow the does. So, you'll have all the deer in the county around your stand. And, since your crossbow is so easy to load & shoot, you can get your 12 deer limit in one hunt. That there is practicality.


----------



## Randypoo6292 (Sep 12, 2014)

Wait till dark to practice so you will be ready to shoot that big buck that steps out right before shooting light ends! If you can hit in the dark then you can DRILL him in low light. 
If you bought a decent sight you can use the light that's mounted on it and expand your shooting hours well past dark!!


----------



## knightcustomworks (Sep 12, 2014)

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Another pot stirring thread


I'm glad I'm not the only one to notice this. It's like everyone is camped out waiting for the black friday sale, except they're all waiting for the "live from the tree"


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 12, 2014)

Welcome to bow hunting.

Don't forget the iodine and gauze.

Good luck


----------



## jstoutdoors (Sep 12, 2014)

Don't forget the spray bottle with water in it. Spray your bow down so you don't dry fire your bow.
Good luck.


----------



## PappyHoel (Sep 12, 2014)

This archery stuff is easy.  10 min practice.


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 12, 2014)

Ive not shot mine in 2yrs. Now you've got me wanting to go in the morning. It's prolly still hitting where it was dont you think.


----------



## kiltman (Sep 12, 2014)

> Don't forget the spray bottle with water in it. Spray your bow down so you don't dry fire your bow.



 I don't care who you are that's funny right there!


----------



## kiltman (Sep 12, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> This archery stuff is easy.  10 min practice.



  Your ready!  Now, how are you going to get the pie plate on the deer?


----------



## pnome (Sep 12, 2014)

I got a good spot picked out for you in the morning.  It's right on the road next to a deer crossing sign.  Bound to see something!


----------



## Killdee (Sep 12, 2014)

Man ur gud, I use a garbage can lid for 75 -80 yards, I get 1-2 hits out of 7-8 arras.... sometimes.


----------



## deast1988 (Sep 12, 2014)

Looking real real real good. All dem errors just about in da plate.


----------



## MFOSTER (Sep 12, 2014)

I wouldn't go without a dozen arrows


----------



## 7dawg9 (Sep 12, 2014)

Just jump out of your stand like a rassler jumping off the top rope and give 'me an elbow to the neck, then put 'em in a sleeper hold.


----------



## M80 (Sep 12, 2014)

All kidding aside, don't forget to aim low. Some around here climb up in a stand to re sight their bow from the ground. Instead of all that trouble just aim low. You know them deers can jump the string or duck the string, never really understood that. Good luck


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 12, 2014)

kiltman said:


> Your ready!  Now, how are you going to get the pie plate on the deer?


----------



## HookinLips (Sep 12, 2014)

jstoutdoors said:


> Don't forget the spray bottle with water in it. Spray your bow down so you don't dry fire your bow.
> Good luck.



Best post on here thus far!


----------



## jimmy2sticks (Sep 12, 2014)

Don't forget opening morning coffee needs to be 1/2 coffee and 1/2 whiskey that way you don't get target panic


----------



## oops1 (Sep 12, 2014)

knightcustomworks said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one to notice this. It's like everyone is camped out waiting for the black friday sale, except they're all waiting for the "live from the tree"



The man asks for help and y'all make light of it ? Good grief .


----------



## PappyHoel (Sep 13, 2014)

In the stand now. How to I get my bow up here?  I couldn't climb with it.


----------



## jstoutdoors (Sep 13, 2014)

All good archers hunt off a white bucket on the ground so they don't have that problem. Good luck shoot the first deer with the pie pan.


----------



## MCNASTY (Sep 13, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> In the stand now. How to I get my bow up here?  I couldn't climb with it.



Just hang your stand then go back down and throw your bow up there. May take a few practice tries but you'll get the trajectory eventually.


----------



## Smackem (Sep 13, 2014)

Don't forget to spray the BFO on everything, including your wife before you leave the house.


----------



## PappyHoel (Sep 13, 2014)

Bow hunting is hard already missed 2 does and a spotted one.  Had to go get my arrows.  Trying again.  I was able to climb by tieing my bow around my climber.


----------



## MCNASTY (Sep 13, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> Bow hunting is hard already missed 2 does and a spotted one.  Had to go get my arrows.  Trying again.  I was able to climb by tieing my bow around my climber.



Oh cool, you've got some axis deers hanging around.


----------



## M80 (Sep 13, 2014)

Use squirrels to your advantage by practicing at them. If you can shoot one of them, no problem on a deer. You are wearing your safety harness right


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 13, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> Bow hunting is hard already missed 2 does and a spotted one.  Had to go get my arrows.  Trying again.  I was able to climb by tieing my bow around my climber.



Awesome! I heard of people that have to climb down and retrieve all their arrows and start over.    Keep practicing if arrows ain't flying critters ain't dying.....


----------



## outdoorsman2020 (Sep 13, 2014)

Just save your money, who needs a bow when u already have the arrows. Just buy the bfo spay it everywhere, seeing you are accustomed to gun hunting put on your best camo stand still by the tree, and as they walk by give the arrow a good hard thrust at the ole 9pt. You'll have him in no time flat.


----------



## outdoorsman2020 (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm after a 15 year old doe, somebody told me miracle whip works best for old does. Needless to say I cleaned Kroger out.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 14, 2014)

swampstalker24 said:


> Forget bow hunting, you seem like the type that would be more interested in ducks....  the guys in the waterfowl forum are very friendly to newbys like yourself and will be glad to help ya out!



Make sure you ask where the best place to hunt is. Let em know your ciber scouting. They are very friendly


----------



## sclark (Sep 14, 2014)

What is BFO anyways?


----------



## TrailBlazer999 (Sep 15, 2014)

I was wondering who was going to be the first to post something like this.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Sep 15, 2014)

Don't forget to bring your pistol that way when you run out of arrows just blast away it's not like "the man" is anywhere close if he is he will think some one is just target practicing.  When you get him with the pistol make sure to run an arrow thru the same hole so no one is the wiser wink wink


----------



## Clint Shook (Sep 15, 2014)

If your not hitting with one arrow try two or three at a time.  Don't be afraid to stack some on your string.  That's why your rest has the v shape making room for multiple arrows.     See pix for example.   Good luck!!


----------



## Jed Johnson (Sep 15, 2014)

Bfo goes well with coffee aside from that film on ya teeth. When you get home kiss the wife and run.


----------



## edsebring (Sep 17, 2014)

I am hoping that this was all done as a joke, but let me tell you, I have not laughed so hard as i did reading through some of these post. It was awesome. I remember starting bow hunting back in the 70's with a recurve and a very large learning curve. I had hunted with a gun for 2 year prior and picking up a bow in August for hunting in October was a major challenge. Wish I would have had guys like you around back then to give me great advice like this. Thanks to all that posted here, it was awesome!


----------



## deast1988 (Sep 17, 2014)

You gotta have the tinks mouth wash with #69 in it.

Red bull and 5hr energy drinks to calm your nerves.

Don't buy into the gimmicks, scent killer, scent away scent blocker , scent lokt. Don't wash your cloths all season and pump gas on your way hunting. It piques thier curiosity And such brings um right on in. If you use BFO atleast 1 bottle per hunt maybe more never less.


----------

